# Oyata



## ppko (Aug 24, 2012)

I just found this out it happened the 18th of June 2012.  I am saddened to hear of this passing a very knowledgeable person and unfortunately I never got a chance to work with him. http://www.ikigaiway.com/2012/tribute-to-oyata-seiyu-ryu-te-10th-dan-1930-2012/



........................................................


----------



## seasoned (Aug 24, 2012)

:asian:


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 24, 2012)

I was fortunate enough to meet Oyata Sensei at a seminar in Texas. A true martial artist and a true gentleman.

Rest well.


----------



## Sensei Payne (Sep 7, 2012)

I have been away from MT for a little bit.  My instructor called me the morning before we got the news that he had passed away....

Oddly he asked me if I have had any weird dreams lately...and weirdly enough, I had one about Oyata.

Later that night, we knew it must have been a sign or something...believe it or not....this happened to me.

Oyata was One of the last true Masters.


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 22, 2013)

.


----------

